# Penn Captiva & Captiva Liveliner



## Angel-Gerlinger (23. Mai 2007)

Penn´s neue Stationär-Hochleistungsrollen - die laufen!
11 Hochleistungs-Kugellager-System
robustes Composite-Gehäuse
perfekt ausgewuchteter Rotor
überlange, polierte Weitwurf-Aluspule
Edelstahl-Spulenachse
drallfreies kugelgelagertes Schnurlaufröllchen
Sofort-Stopp-Rücklaufsperre
starke präzisions Spulenbremse
2 Aluspulen schon dabei
Hinweis: die Captiva 500 ist mit 4-Lager System und Multistopp Rücklaufsperre ausgerüstet
*Captiva CV 500 FD*
Schnurfassung: 125m/0,20mm
Übersetzung: 5,1:1
Gewicht: 170 gr.
Unverb. Preisempfehlung: 52,90 Euro

*Unser Preis: 35,90 Euro
*Bestellnummer: 32216
www.gerlinger.de​*Captiva CV 2000 FD*
 Schnurfassung: 130m/0,25mm
 Übersetzung: 5,2:1
 Gewicht: 285 gr.
 Unverb. Preisempfehlung: 77,90 Euro

*Unser Preis: 47,90 Euro
*Bestellnummer: 32217
www.gerlinger.de
*Captiva CV 4000 FD*
 Schnurfassung: 210m/0,30mm
 Übersetzung: 6,2:1
 Gewicht: 340 gr.
 Unverb. Preisempfehlung: 79,90 Euro

*Unser Preis: 49,90 Euro
*Bestellnummer: 32218
www.gerlinger.de
*Captiva CV 5000 FD*
 Schnurfassung: 180m/0,35mm
 Übersetzung: 5,2:1
 Gewicht: 480 gr.
 Unverb. Preisempfehlung: 83,90 Euro

*Unser Preis: 53,90 Euro
*Bestellnummer: 32219
www.gerlinger.de
*Captiva CV 6000 FD*
 Schnurfassung: 205m/0,40mm
 Übersetzung: 5,2:1
 Gewicht: 540 gr.
 Unverb. Preisempfehlung: 94,90 Euro

*Unser Preis: 59,90 Euro
*Bestellnummer: 32220
www.gerlinger.de
*Captiva CV 8000 FD*
 Schnurfassung: 200m/0,50mm
 Übersetzung: 4,7:1
 Gewicht: 680 gr.
 Unverb. Preisempfehlung: 99,90 Euro

*Unser Preis: 64,90 Euro
*Bestellnummer: 32221
www.gerlinger.de

*Captiva Liveliner 4000*
 Schnurfassung: 225m/0,30mm
 Übersetzung: 5,5:1
 Gewicht: 400 gr.
 Unverb. Preisempfehlung: 99,90 Euro

*Unser Preis: 64,90 Euro
*Bestellnummer: 32222
www.gerlinger.de
*Captiva Liveliner 5000*
 Schnurfassung: 180m/0,35mm
 Übersetzung: 5,2:1
 Gewicht: 540 gr.
 Unverb. Preisempfehlung: 104,90 Euro

*Unser Preis: 69,90 Euro
*Bestellnummer: 32223
www.gerlinger.de
*Captiva Liveliner 6000*
 Schnurfassung: 205m/0,40mm
 Übersetzung: 5,2:1
 Gewicht: 595 gr.
 Unverb. Preisempfehlung: 109,90 Euro

*Unser Preis: 72,90 Euro
*Bestellnummer: 32224
www.gerlinger.de​


----------

